# tips



## goosehunter75 (Jan 4, 2007)

i just got a 7 month old lab that i someone dropped off in the country. I have only had the dog for about a month. the dog listens to sit and stay about 60% of the time. I am with the dog every day and it seems that it isnt getting any better. What could i do to make this a bigger %. Not just sitting, but listening in general. Any tips would be great thanks.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

might be just an issue from something prior to you finding the lil guy, might not have the greatest bloodline, but should still be sitting... I actually noticed that after I forcefetched my dog was a lot more responsive to me, i'd deff. consider doing that with your pup. Otherwise just don't make it an option. repetition is a good start, couple short sessions a day. hope I helped a little.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Get a book to help you train.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

There are alot of things you can do but the most important thing is geat a good book or video and follow it. Dog training is a journey day to day and you need a plan. If you are not following some type of plan you are going to fail. I most cases it it doesn't take alot of time every day but it does have to happen every day or as close to every day .

I will post some links for good books and if you prefer videos I will post them as well.

What ever you decide start at the begining and follow through, take your time and you will end up with a nice dog to hunt with next year.

SMARTWORK series by Evan gragham (BOOKS)

Fowldogs series by Rick Stawski Videos.

http://www.finelineretrievers.com/index.html

http://www.dogsafield.com/products.asp? ... =&sort_by=


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

you also need to let a 7 month old dog be a puppy....my 8 month old is a fireball and doesnt heed everything i say....by 18 months that will be a different story.

read read read, and more than one source....and dont forget, let the pup be a puppy, dont sqash his enthusiasm by nagging him too much.

Good Luck

Ps.... a book I highly recomend is "back to basics approach to retirever training" by Robert Milner, easy read Great book!!!!!!! and again dont rely on one source of info.....take in as many as you can and adapt to best suit your dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its a good idea to read a lot of different training books, but do not mix and match training programs they are designed from start to finish with a certain progression.

Read several then pick one and stick to it, or just pick one of the two Brown dog recommended and save yourself some confusion.

Then pick Browndogs brain when you have questions.

both he and gonehunting can give you sound advice


----------

